# God Vs Creation Of The Earth/universe



## Truthsikher31 (Jun 18, 2018)

Christians are very clear from their bible on how God created the world in 7 days (6000 yrs ago). I believe this to be bogus, and very flawed.  I've yet to read up on how Islam or Hindu's explain this question.  But was more interested in how Sikhi explains the creation of the world and universe.  I was wondering if someone could point to me where in Guru Granth Sahib Ji it discusses creation of the world/universe/life.

Links would be helpful, but I can't read Punjabi, so translations or conversion to English alphabet would really be helpful. 

Thanks


----------



## Ishna (Jun 21, 2018)

Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji doesn't try to explain the creation of the universe.  That is not its purpose.


----------



## Harry Haller (Jun 21, 2018)

Truthsikher31 said:


> Christians are very clear from their bible on how God created the world in 7 days (6000 yrs ago). I believe this to be bogus, and very flawed.  I've yet to read up on how Islam or Hindu's explain this question.  But was more interested in how Sikhi explains the creation of the world and universe.  I was wondering if someone could point to me where in Guru Granth Sahib Ji it discusses creation of the world/universe/life.
> 
> Links would be helpful, but I can't read Punjabi, so translations or conversion to English alphabet would really be helpful.
> 
> Thanks



well there was this big elephant.....


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jun 21, 2018)

Truthsikher31,

You religious knowledge is quite stale although you claim to know things about all the religions. You have shown that attitude from day one when you started posting silly concocted things.



Truthsikher31 said:


> Christians are very clear from their bible on how God created the world in 7 days (6000 yrs ago).



The above incorrect statement shows a lot about you. FYI, it is not the Christians that claim that but the Jews and Muslims believe in the same as all 3 are called Abrahamic religions.



Truthsikher31 said:


> I've yet to read up on how Islam or Hindu's explain this question



Once again, you told us from the very beginning that you knew things about all the religions that is why you started talking about Sikhi as compared to others. Your posts show that it was false.
Why would you ask about Sikhi without knowing about Islam and Hinduism?
Were you trying to fool us or just fooling yourself?
Why didn't you read the Creation theory about Islam and Hinduism before asking questions about Sikhi?
Don't you want to attain knowledge of the things that you know nothing about first and foremost?


Truthsikher31 said:


> But was more interested in how Sikhi explains the creation of the world and universe



Here is the answer from Sikhi viewpoint.


----------



## sukhsingh (Jun 21, 2018)

Tejwant Singh said:


> Truthsikher31,
> 
> You religious knowledge is quite stale although you claim to know things about all the religions. You have shown that attitude from day one when you started posting silly concocted things.
> 
> ...


I love this shabd


----------



## Ishna (Jun 21, 2018)

I like this, too, when thinking about creation.  It's from Japji Sahib, ang 4:

ਕਵਣੁ ਸੁ ਵੇਲਾ ਵਖਤੁ ਕਵਣੁ ਕਵਣ ਥਿਤਿ ਕਵਣੁ ਵਾਰੁ ॥
Kavaṇ so velā vakẖaṯ kavaṇ kavaṇ thiṯ kavaṇ vār.
What was that time, and what was that moment? What was that day, and what was that date?

ਕਵਣਿ ਸਿ ਰੁਤੀ ਮਾਹੁ ਕਵਣੁ ਜਿਤੁ ਹੋਆ ਆਕਾਰੁ ॥
Kavaṇ sė ruṯī māhu kavaṇ jiṯ ho▫ā ākār.
What was that season, and what was that month, when the Universe was created?

ਵੇਲ ਨ ਪਾਈਆ ਪੰਡਤੀ ਜਿ ਹੋਵੈ ਲੇਖੁ ਪੁਰਾਣੁ ॥
vel na pā▫ī▫ā pandṯī jė hovai lekẖ purāṇ.
The Pandits, the religious scholars, cannot find that time, even if it is written in the Puraanas.

ਵਖਤੁ ਨ ਪਾਇਓ ਕਾਦੀਆ ਜਿ ਲਿਖਨਿ ਲੇਖੁ ਕੁਰਾਣੁ ॥
vakẖaṯ na pā▫i▫o kāḏī▫ā jė likẖan lekẖ kurāṇ.
That time is not known to the Qazis, who study the Koran.

ਥਿਤਿ ਵਾਰੁ ਨਾ ਜੋਗੀ ਜਾਣੈ ਰੁਤਿ ਮਾਹੁ ਨਾ ਕੋਈ ॥
Thiṯ vār nā jogī jāṇai ruṯ māhu nā ko▫ī.
The day and the date are not known to the Yogis, nor is the month or the season.

ਜਾ ਕਰਤਾ ਸਿਰਠੀ ਕਉ ਸਾਜੇ ਆਪੇ ਜਾਣੈ ਸੋਈ ॥
Jā karṯā sirṯẖī ka▫o sāje āpe jāṇai so▫ī.
The Creator who created this creation-only He Himself knows.​


----------



## Dalvinder Singh Grewal (Jun 21, 2018)

Please find a power point presentation in Punjabi on the origin of the universe.
Gentlemen, this fact you must know.
This universe is a one-time show.
 It has a very limited shelf life.
Another will come when this will go.
Change is the law of nature for sure
Continuous change makes the universe flow.
Life on it is a temporary phase
Beings survive till the winds blow.
God created the universe as a play
All the scriptures are saying so.
Why, when, where, how he created this all
God only, no beings could ever know.


----------



## chetan sharma (Jun 30, 2018)

Tejwant Singh said:


> Truthsikher31,
> 
> You religious knowledge is quite stale although you claim to know things about all the religions. You have shown that attitude from day one when you started posting silly concocted things.
> 
> ...


It’s not a view point of Guru Sahiba.. it’s Sant kabir, Guru Sahib add this to give lesson of equality.. 
on page 1 To page 8 of Shri Guru Granth Sahib  it is discribed that one lakh stories and multiple by 20 with each toung..

In short Guru Sahib says when there was no pen , no paper then how can someone take record of creation.. there are n number of things God (Akal purkh) created , its impossible to take count of them and order of creation..

For best information read page 1 to page 8 of Shri Guru Granth Sahib.. it is very clear and much easy to understand.. everything is explained very well


----------



## Sikhilove (Jul 31, 2018)

Truthsikher31 said:


> Christians are very clear from their bible on how God created the world in 7 days (6000 yrs ago). I believe this to be bogus, and very flawed.  I've yet to read up on how Islam or Hindu's explain this question.  But was more interested in how Sikhi explains the creation of the world and universe.  I was wondering if someone could point to me where in Guru Granth Sahib Ji it discusses creation of the world/universe/life.
> 
> Links would be helpful, but I can't read Punjabi, so translations or conversion to English alphabet would really be helpful.
> 
> Thanks




Guru Granth Sahib on the Universe - SikhiWiki, free Sikh encyclopedia.


----------

